# Duncan's Favorite Game.....



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

is FOOTBALL!!




























And Lucky....LOL. Her hunting instincts got the best of her. "I just KNOW there must be something in here."


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Cute!! lol he's so big he can pick it up!!! Poor Tobi can't pick up his basketball that he is obsessed with


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

What a ham I'm in with Duncan he is one awesome dog!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I love the pictures! Duncan is so cool!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

So cute!!! 

Duncan, you need to come over and play football with Remi!! Thats his favorite game too. He steals DH's mini football all the time! :laugh:

Lucky, you are adorable......I hope you found something good in that bush!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Duncan is such a handsome boy!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thats pretty cute....Bailey likes basketball! Duncan is looking good!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Hehe I want to hug the giant puppy and throw a football with him!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

It´s so funny, Tosa has a crush on a similar football ball! Duncan looks great on that new haircut, and the garden is realy cool!


----------

